# CUBIS RBA HEAD



## Andre (27/1/16)

Cubis RBA head has been released! Any vendors bringing this in please?







http://www.joyetech.com/product/bf-rba-head/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (29/1/16)

@JakesSA?


----------



## JakesSA (29/1/16)

Most definitely .. may not see them before Chinese new year holidays though ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/2/16)

@Andre - You might have seen this already, but if not (I think they were only uploaded today and I might have missed it, but I haven't seen @Maxxis posting it on the forum yet): http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/joyetech-cubis-rba-coil/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Lingogrey said:


> @Andre - You might have seen this already, but if not (I think they were only uploaded today and I might have missed it, but I haven't seen @Maxxis posting it on the forum yet): http://www.lungcandy.co.za/product/joyetech-cubis-rba-coil/


Thank you so much. You  big time. 

Read your message late last night. Placed my order right then. Have already received my tracking number. Impressive @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (9/2/16)

Hi all.

Apologies for now posting this yet but as @Lingogrey said I do have stock. 

The work really well. Quite impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (9/2/16)

Also available @ www.jjemporium.co.za from later on today.

Along with cubis tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (9/2/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you so much. You  big time.
> 
> Read your message late last night. Placed my order right then. Have already received my tracking number. Impressive @Maxxis



Hi Andre,

Please keep us posted on your findings when you all setup with the RBA etc.

Thanks,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Just to clarify, can you buy a tank with RBA, or is this an add-on ?


----------



## Maxxis (9/2/16)

This is an add-on to the tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Nooby said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> Please keep us posted on your findings when you all setup with the RBA etc.
> 
> Thanks,


Shall do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

